# Wow... long time no poat



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Hmm.. been a couple years since I posted last.. Let's see.. Last post was Hokhmah passing HRD and trailing test....since then, she has a walk up find, she has confirmed 48hr old trail and car pick up, found a single human blood drop (probably a couple of drops in same spot) in a 40acre search, and had about 35 missions.. Akivah is still going strong and found a half body after others searched for weeks, and his other past accomplishments.. Areli... my sweet sweet Areli... talented and with so many just shy of walk up finds it was maddening (happy for the people found, but sad because she would trail so far only to be denied that awesome walk up find) passed away suddenly spring of this year.... honestly still healing from that loss.. 

My teammate had a massive stroke in January and I have his dog who I helped train, until he recuperates.. She has been doing amazing, although there was a learning curve in how he handled her and how I do, which is to be expected.. 

That updates us K9 wise... Hope everyone else is good!


----------

